# Hex Logic GREEN, heavy or light polishing?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hex Logic GREEN? 

According to the Chemical Guys website the GREEN Hex Logic pad has more cutting than the WHITE pad.
Is this correct as this GREEN path is also recommended as a finishing pad?

Since i'm looking for a pad between the firm ORANGE and the soft WHITE pad i'm wondering if the GREEN pad is the right choice. :speechles


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Green is awesome pad(or the foam is). Buy one, you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, I ordered 2 (5.5").


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep, dont usually need more cut than the green pad... green for cutting, white for polishing and black for finishing is what i use!!


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a green and a blue one, which has more cut fellas?

EDIT* Just found out lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ATypeR said:


> I have a green and a blue one, which has more cut fellas?


 Order of cut is

Yellow, Most
Orange,
Green,
White,
Blue,
Black,
Red. least

Gordon.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The colors are not eaxactly the same as Lake Country. 
LC has 2 green pads, 1 heavy and 1 light polishing pad. 
I assume the Blue Hex = Green Light Polishing pad which is sold by Polished Bliss http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-140mm-pads-polish.html


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yellow - Compounding Open Cell
Orange - Heavy cutting Closed Cell
Green - Lt Cutting / Heavy Polishing O/C
White - Polishing C/C
Blue - Lt Polishing / Finishing O/C
Black - Finishing C/C
Red - Glaze / Sealant. O/C

Hope this helps.

There is an over lap within the range and where I do not like to classify paint types this is the reasoning behind the range.
Gordon.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very helpfull Gordon :wave:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I used green with some Menzerna intensive yesterday on a black MK5 Golf GTI. Awesome results and i didnt even refine with anything else.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

What's the difference between open and closed cells?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> What's the difference between open and closed cells?


Open cell(reticulated foam) is, IMO, more durable and produces less heat then the closed cell(non reticulated foam)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reticulated_foam = open cell


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I was wondering this as well, as the Hex-logic white pad is much firmer than the green, which would lead me to believe the white would have more cut. Still don't really understand OC and CC when it comes to pads, although I do understand when it comes to sound dampening..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Which Hex logic pad would people recommend for using as a one step correction, so for example when Im using Menz 203s??

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Which Hex logic pad would people recommend for using as a one step correction, so for example when Im using Menz 203s??
> 
> Cheers,
> Ed


I used green on VAG metallic black.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Which Hex logic pad would people recommend for using as a one step correction, so for example when Im using Menz 203s??
> 
> Cheers,
> Ed


looking at geting these myself. i would of thought green or white Ed, with green possibly adding a little more cut to the polish depending on paint hardness..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys I was thinking green but just wanted to double check, I suppose I would use the white with Lime Prime or something like that.
Well I will be getting a Seat end of the year if not earlier so I guess the green pad would work well on that too :thumb:


----------



## paulj (Mar 28, 2010)

can you use these pads with a std backing plate or do you need a specific one to suit the self centre application?
thanks 
Paul


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

paulj said:


> can you use these pads with a std backing plate or do you need a specific one to suit the self centre application?
> thanks
> Paul


As long as you have a standard 5 inch plate you will be fine. It is only the 6.5 inch pads that have the centring rings. But the felt backing of the pad is 5 inch exactly. So centring is not an issue, with the standard backing plate.
Gordon.


----------



## paulj (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the advice Gordon
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

big ben said:


> yep, dont usually need more cut than the green pad... green for cutting, white for polishing and black for finishing is what i use!!


Same here, great combo :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

about to order some of these pads, can I use the 4" green spot pad with a 3" backing plate ok?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes indeed :thumb:


----------

